# Auto Finesse Revive on Rubber and Plastics... **Sexy beading content!**



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I got my Revive through this morning, and will be testing it properly later, on my GF's Ka bumpers, which are in a right state.

My own car, a Mk5 Golf, doesn't have a great deal of plastic trim unfortunately, so I decided to test it on the rubber door seals, which I was leaving to do with Swissvax Seal Feed, but since the price rise, I thought I'd wait for Revive instead, and see how that does.

Usual boutique style packaging from AF:


P1060282 by RussZS, on Flickr

The instructions on the back (may be of interest to somebody)


P1060283 by RussZS, on Flickr

I taped off an area with Elite Green Masking Tape:


P1060288 by RussZS, on Flickr

I applied the Revive, which is like a thinner version of AG Bumper Gel, without the bits, but similar in colour, with an old MF towel I had in my car.


P1060289 by RussZS, on Flickr

It was very easy to work and spread, and wasn't gloopy at all like CG NLTG. It was a perfect consistency for my personal preference for this type of product.

50/50's....


P1060290 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1060291 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1060292 by RussZS, on Flickr

:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho

I'm very impressed! No greasiness, perfect factory looking matte finish and required little to no buffing. I've not used Seal Feed before, but for me, this better products like 303 and NLTG.

In fact, I can go and do my plastics in my engine bay... I'll BRB 

On my Engine Bay...

Befores... what a state!!


P1060293 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1060294 by RussZS, on Flickr

I quickly wiped the area down with a QD and older MF towel, then taped a few areas off:


P1060296 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1060295 by RussZS, on Flickr

Applied again, using the same method as above, left for 5 mins, then buffed:


P1060297 by RussZS, on Flickr

Here, I did a quick wipe over from the residue, to see the effect:


P1060298 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1060299 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1060300 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1060301 by RussZS, on Flickr

Again, not greasy in the slightest, and a very OEM finish. If this does last 2-3 months, then we have a superb product indeed here!!

Finally, a few beading shots. Remember, the first one is on rubber, and the last two on plastic!


P1060302 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1060303 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1060304 by RussZS, on Flickr

I'm amazed! Especially for £8 for 250ml!

Russ.


----------



## Eric the Red (Sep 14, 2010)

Looks good russ, i have been looking for a product to do my plastics and handles on my BM, is this as good as C4, if so might try this as its cheaper

Rob


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I don't think it will last quite as long, but I found that C4 didn't add as much colour as this does, which was a problem for me on some plastics.

I'd maybe use C4 on a brand new car, and something like this for something a bit older, where the plastics are weathered.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Very Tasty...:thumb:
I have found myself trying exterior stuff on the rubbers just to see how they go....:lol:


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

Agh! I've got to place an order for some now. Damn You!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Midlands Detailing said:


> Agh! I've got to place an order for some now. Damn You!


Ka bumper tonight... got to be a good test!


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Looks like another top Autofinesse product :thumb:

Looking forward to getting this as the Kuga has got a fair amount of plastic trim


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

Looking forward to the KA bumper, I want some Revive of course I do but I reckon your bumper test will just confirm it for me


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

O`Neil said:


> Looking forward to the KA bumper, I want some Revive of course I do but I reckon your bumper test will just confirm it for me


She finishes work at 4, so I'll get on the case ASAP


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Nice results. 

I have been very tempted with the AF products.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

looks good


----------



## Tiptronic (May 9, 2006)

Thanks for linking to this thread from FB

Really liking the look of this product. Is it economical to use? Got a Citroen Relay Mk2 on a regular valet that has a massive plastic front bumper. 

Thanks
Chris


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2011)

dam you im guna have to spend more money!!!!!!!good work.


----------



## Cosdog (Aug 22, 2011)

Looks good, loving the beading shots


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Tiptronic said:


> Thanks for linking to this thread from FB
> 
> Really liking the look of this product. Is it economical to use? Got a Citroen Relay Mk2 on a regular valet that has a massive plastic front bumper.
> 
> ...


I'd say so yes, I used very little, and it spreads very easily. It won't compete with 5L of shiny slop for £10, but this will last a few months, so is better for the owner of the Relay


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

well happy with that review as i purchased some on offer not got it yet guess it will turn up monday, i have a lot of older ka,s through the door so this will be a great find as c4 works out to expensive for me. 

cheers mate


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

Looks stunning mate


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

looks great I think I might have this as my next product 
+thanks for you


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Looks fantastic but why were your seals that discoloured anyway lol


----------



## ArcticVXR (Apr 10, 2007)

Great review thanks.

Can this be used on interior plastics or only for external??


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Scrim-1- said:


> Looks fantastic but why were your seals that discoloured anyway lol


I never have time to do my own, it's how it was when I bought it in May 

I was gonna get some Seal Feed, then decided to wait for this


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

ArcticVXR said:


> Great review thanks.
> 
> Can this be used on interior plastics or only for external??


I'd keep it to exterior rubber and plastics mate. Best to ask James though tbh.


----------



## ArcticVXR (Apr 10, 2007)

RussZS said:


> I'd keep it to exterior rubber and plastics mate. Best to ask James though tbh.


Cheers fella :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

nice beading..


----------



## AygoGUMMY (Nov 21, 2010)

I think I might've just been convinced. I want some.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Great review Russ like the beading shots have ordered some will get Monday did well on the seals, hope it lasts as good satin matte finish just how i like it , Russ what do you find best for Tyres for lasting?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Derekh929 said:


> Great review Russ like the beading shots have ordered some will get Monday did well on the seals, hope it lasts as good satin matte finish just how i like it , Russ what do you find best for Tyres for lasting?


Pinnacle Black Onyx is the best IMO, which you can get at Waxamomo


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

Good write up mate, I hope AF remember you at Xmas lol


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Nice Russ, thanks for sharing mate :thumb:


----------



## alexandjen (Feb 24, 2008)

Good work Russ, I've got two bottles on the way, can't wait :thumb:


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

Cant wait for my bottle to arrive....am so looking forward to using this on the wifes.......scenic


----------



## Giosabcsl (May 15, 2011)

Whats the verdict with the KA russ


----------



## rittz (Mar 1, 2011)

how does this compare to the likes of CG new look trim gel ? my bottle of CG gel has lasted a very long time


----------

